# Pr of both australia and canada



## DMMASTER (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have received immigration visa to apply for PR in Canada and also EOI for applying for PR status in Australia. I have a few queries and am looking for answer to these:

a) Can I legally hold PR for both Canada and Australia
b) Does PR of one country have any negative impact on applying for citizenship of another one
c) Which place do you think will be better off to apply for citizenship
d) Does the immigration officer at port of entry of one country have problems if we have PR status of another country.

Many thanks 

Cheers


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Well...... should it be a problem? It is not citizenship after all. It is PR. So, it is not a matter of holding passports of multiple countries. But experts could share more insights.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You realise one will expire if not being used. You cant physically reside two countries at the same time so will expire. Such a waste of time and money.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You can only satisfy the requirements of one to maintain status (outside of specific circumstances). Pick one.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Of course there is individual preference. But I think the driving force behind making a decision to apply for both countries is the notion that it increases the probability of getting PR in a "good" country. "If I get declined in one, hopefully I get accepted in the other." If one is lucky to obtain PR status in both Aus and Can, then he/she has to let go of one alternative.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

DMMASTER said:


> a) Can I legally hold PR for both Canada and Australia
> b) Does PR of one country have any negative impact on applying for citizenship of another one
> c) Which place do you think will be better off to apply for citizenship
> d) Does the immigration officer at port of entry of one country have problems if we have PR status of another country.


a) Yes, you can
b) No, but you do not get citizenship straight away remember (after 3 years in Oz, 4 in Canada + processing time)
c) Take your pick, both as good as each other but depends on what you prefer
d) No

You could technically get PR in both and and go through to get citizenship. The PR in Oz is valid for 5 years from the date it is issued, in theory you could arrive in Oz the day it expires, not leave the country for 3 years and apply for Citizenship having gone to Canada first, or vice versa.

My advice would be to think carefully about exactly where you want to live and where you think your long term prospects would be better and just apply for that one.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Experts,

On the same note, what you people think, which place is better for IT Jobs?
Specifically for Oracle HRMS and Payroll.

Appreciate your expert advise.

Thanks

Regards,
Ash


----------

